# GBweld on crankcase



## Westazur (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello

I discover a small crack on a 2 cycles crankcase, could i use GBweld paste for repair or the pressure is to much inside?

Thanks 
Westazur


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

from my limited experience with JB weld and gas + heat i would say it would not work. now i have plugged a hole in a crankcase with some sealer made for mufflers. 
cant think of the name of the stuff we have but was basic automotive muffler "fix". 
good luck


----------



## Westazur (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks
Some people said the same thing so i will follow that way. i was also a little bit worry about heat since it is what cause the stress on the crankcase. The mecanic said high revolution till the gas thank is empty and cooling cause stress. He told me to let it idle for cooling off before filling it.

Have a nice one

Westazur


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

i have used jb weld on chainsaw gas tanks on echo`s,on one its been 5 years, but do it rite.clean & rough the area up were you are using it. it even dry`s gray!


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Ive used jb on a small crack on a head and its been ok for 2 years


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

are you sure it`s a crack, some casting lines or mold lines look like cracks. a true crack in a 2 stroke motor crankcase should cause running problems.


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

*jb weld*

I used it many of times on engine blocks with no problem.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

ptmike said:


> i have used jb weld on chainsaw gas tanks on echo`s,on one its been 5 years, but do it rite.clean & rough the area up were you are using it. it even dry`s gray!


used it twice. just follow he directions to the T. should be fine.


----------



## billystoybox (Oct 31, 2009)

If you get everything clean & rough up surface it should be fine


----------



## Terry99 (Jan 16, 2010)

*JB Weld on Crankcase of 2-cycle mower*

I repaired a small hole on the bottom of my 2-cycle Lawnboy mower and it lasted longer than the mower, over 5 years. Clean the area with brake parts cleaner, made sure it is clean and dry, mix the two parts together and let it stand for a few minutes, apply the JB and let it dry overnight. It should be fine.
Don't use the quick-dry version, my experience was with the original JB.
I was on a research project one that tested all types of high-tech epoxies for a transformer project. Some of this exotic stuff cost over $1,000.00 for a cup- sized tub. Just for fun I included some regular JB Weld in the test group. To everyone's surprise the JB Weld test results were the best as far as tinsel and shear strength. Who would have guessed!
Terry


----------

